# Problems ordering from ACSI



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone else had a problem ordering from the ACSI we site? I joined and ordered a ID card, and that went through fine. I then tried to order the camping book and card, and in spite of trying 3 different cards, it wont accept payment. I spoke to a very unhelpful girl on their helpdesk, who merely said there was nothing she could do. :roll: 

Malcolm


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

try http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/product_list.shtml#acsi
normally quick

joe


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We've ordered the ACSI discount book and card plus the ID card direct from the ACSI website for the last three years plus the DVD Campsite Guide for the last two and have had no problems whatsoever, also found their response to e-mails to be very friendly and helpful.

PS have you tried phoning your credit card company/bank? They sometimes automatically block unusual on-line transactions for security, especially overseas, but can unblock if you call them.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Roger

First thing I did was call the bank, since the second payment (attempt) was only a few minutes after the first(successful). However, it wasn't them and I had the same problem with some other cards. I've now found the email contact form so I've tried that.

Malcolm


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Some times I have had this problem and found that if I used a different browser (usually IE) then the problem was solved.

Worth a try.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

emjaiuk said:


> Has anyone else had a problem ordering from the ACSI we site? I joined and ordered a ID card, and that went through fine. I then tried to order the camping book and card, and in spite of trying 3 different cards, it wont accept payment. I spoke to a very unhelpful girl on their helpdesk, who merely said there was nothing she could do. :roll:
> 
> Malcolm


I have been waiting since January for ID Card still waiting emails back and forth with a reply be patien I know others who have also ordered at the NEC show and are still waiting same as me . No response yet to my last email .


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I use Firefox, tried it with Opera but same problem



Evs54 said:


> emjaiuk said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else had a problem ordering from the ACSI we site? I joined and ordered a ID card, and that went through fine. I then tried to order the camping book and card, and in spite of trying 3 different cards, it wont accept payment. I spoke to a very unhelpful girl on their helpdesk, who merely said there was nothing she could do. :roll:
> ...


Didn't really want to read that! I'll see what happens tomorrow, or I'll ask a Dutch freind to call them. if there's still a problem. I'll put the £2.05 for the ID card into dispute with the card company, and let them chase me.

Malcolm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The C&CC club also sell the guides


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

bognormike said:


> The C&CC club also sell the guides


Yes I know, I don't really know why I didn't go there in the first place. Tempted by the 1€ members discount I expect.

It drives me up the wall when there bl**dy websites don't do what there supposed to. I'm getting more like Victor Meldrew the older I get 

Malcolm


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We applied for the ID card, got a code to enter that didn't work, emailed them, they gave us a different code, looked like it went through ok, but no card (and no payment taken).

We gave up and didn't bother, the ID card isn't really essential. Ordered the book and discount card from Vicarious books, they came ok.
Don't think ACSI itself is terribly efficient!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I ordered the English version of the books - they sent the French. I offered to send the French ones back if they sent a suitable return envelope - nothing has arrived. Still waiting for my ACSI ID card.

Off to France on Saturday - might take French books and give them to someone.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

IanA said:


> I ordered the English version of the books - they sent the French. I offered to send the French ones back if they sent a suitable return envelope - nothing has arrived. Still waiting for my ACSI ID card.
> 
> Off to France on Saturday - might take French books and give them to someone.


Back to camping cheques next year less trouble .


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Had reply from ACSI today dissapointed I had not received their Camping Card ,and that they shall be posting another fingers xed this time . ]


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Had what looked like a canned reply this mornig, replied giving exact details and nothing since, so I've ordered from C&CC

Malcolm


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[Ordered my ACSI id card in January after a lot of hassle finally received it today ,will I go with ACSI again well the jury is out .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have ours on standing order

it's cheaper that way, we don't have to order it comes automatically each year 

saves the cost within the first two campsites off season

Aldra


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi

I ordered the two books and the ID on their web site earlier this month. Books arrived in approx 10 days, and the ID card a week later (yesterday in fact)

Trivia : judging by my home address on their letter yesterday, it looks like "United Kingdom" in Dutch is "Verenigd Koninkrijk"

You learn something new every day! :lol: 

Happy MH-ing all

John


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

aldra said:


> We have ours on standing order
> 
> it's cheaper that way, we don't have to order it comes automatically each year
> 
> ...


Do you mean the ACSI camping card . I wouldn't trust them with standing order probably wont use them again something fishy going on I think .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no the ASCI book and card

We have the camping card with passport details so no need to change it

Never had a problem so not really sure what the difficulty is

They E mail each year to tell us the new book and card been sent

And It has  

aldra


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

aldra said:


> no the ASCI book and card
> 
> We have the camping card with passport details so no need to change it
> 
> ...


Not the same thing as ID card


----------

